# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Menyra kontraceptive per t'u mbrojtur nga shtatzania dhe semundjet veneriale

## angeldust

Po ve ne kjo teme disa menyra kontraceptive qe te mbrojne nga shtatzania e paplanifikuar qe mund te ndodhe gjate maredhenieve seksuale midis partneresh.

Do te vendos menyra kontraceptive si per femra ashtu dhe per meshkuj, dhe po e filloj pak me femrat pasi ato jane pak me te komplikuara per nga sistemi riproduktiv. Do te keshilloja te gjithe qe nese vendosin te kene maredhenie seksuale per here te pare, te vizitojne nje gjinekolog, ose te pakten te pyesin farmacistin se cila metode kontraceptive do te ishte me e pershtatshmja per situaten e tyre. Eshte detyra etike e nje punonjesi shendetesor te ruaje konfidencialitetin e pacienteve, keshtu qe nuk duhet te kihet turp per t'i pyetur ata per gjera te tilla... 

Megjithate une po e filloj me disa metoda kontraceptive te rradhitura rastesisht.

----------


## angeldust

Moskryerja e marrdhënieve në periudha të caktuara:

Si veprohet: çifti kryen marrdhënie seksuale në kohën që gruaja ka më pak gjasa të mbetet shtatzanë, domethënë në ditët përpara dhe pas menstruacioneve.

Avantazhet: nuk ka efekte fizike anësore.

Disavantazhet: është vështirë të përcaktohen menstruacionet dhe ovulacioni, vecanërisht në moshë të re, nuk sigurohet mbrojtje nga infeksionet që transmetohen në rrugë seksuale dhe nga virusi HIV.

Cikli i ovulacionit te femres kalon neper keto faza:

*I. Faza folikulare*  
ditet 1-12 (nga dita e pare e menstruacioneve deri ne diten e pare te ovulimit)

Oocitet fryhen. Leshohen hormone si progesteron dhe testosteron nga theca interna, nje membrane qe rrethon folikulen. Qelizat granulosa leshojne estrogjene, dhe estrogjeni kryesor ne humanet eshte estradiol.

Vetem njera nga folikulat ne zhvillim shkeputett nga vezoret.

(vazhdon)

----------


## angeldust

*II. Faza e ovulimit* (ditet 12-14)

Niveli i hormonit lutenizues ngrihet ne diten e 12-te dhe arrin kulmin ne diten e 13-te. Estrogjeni gjithashtu arrin kulmin ne diten e 13-te. Ovulimi behet ne diten e 14-te, gjithmone mbas dites se pare te menstruacioneve.

*III. Faza luteale* (ditet 15-22)

Formohet korpus luteum i cili sekreton estrogjen dhe progesteron, te cilat inhibitojne efektet e hormoneve FSH dhe LH qe te mos leshohet ndonje veze tjeter para kohe.

(ditet 23-28)

Korpus luteumi degjenerohet nese fertilizimi nuk ndodh. Ulen nivelet e estradiolit dhe progesteronit. Ulja e niveleve te ketyre dy hormoneve te fundit rrjedhshmerisht do te sjelle menstruacionet vijuese dhe prishjen e endometriumit te mitres.



*Cikli Endometrial (Menstrual)* 

Cfare ndodh ne te njejten kohe gjate ciklit ne anatomine e mitres? 

Ne fazen menstruale (ditet 1-4) kemi ngushtim te arterieve dhe bllokohet disi sjellja e gjakut ne miter. Endometriumi (shtresa muskulore e brendshme e siperfaqshme e mitres) fillon te prishet dhe te bjere ne diten nr. 1 te ciklit.

Ne fazen proliferative (ditet 5-14) kemi ri-ndertim (ri-epithelizim) te endometriumit. Kapilaret e gjakut qe e ushqejne ate rriten ne numer. Gjendrat endometriale zhvillohen.

Ne fazen e sekrecioneve (ditet 15-28) progesteroni stimulon qendrat ku jane grumbulluar lipidet dhe glikogjeni. Gjendrat e mitres sekretojne pra nje leng te pasur ne nutriente. Sekrecionet e estrogjenit dhe progesteronit fillojne te ulen rreth dites se 22-te. Keshtu pra degjenerohet korpus luteum nese nuk ndodh fertilizimi, dhe mbas dites se 28-te prishet endometriumi i mitres per te filluar keshtu nje periudhe te re menstruacionesh.

*KONKLUZION* 

Pra e rendesishme eshte qe te kihen maredhenie seksuale ne ate periudhe te muajit kur nuk ka nje veze te pranishme per t'u fertilizuar. Sic e shihni (duke mare gjithashtu parasysh qe spermat mund te jetojne deri ne 2 dite pas ejakulacionit duke shfrytezuar rezervat e veta ushqimore) mund te themi se nuk do te ishte me rrezik shtatzanie pasja e maredhenieve ne ditet 1-10 te ciklit dhe gjithashtu ne ditet 23-28.

Ndersa ne ditet 11-22 ka gjasa me te medha per fertilizim. Kete informacion mund ta perdorin nga ana tjeter ata qe duan te bejne femije.  :buzeqeshje: 

Megjithate duhet theksuar fakti qe trupi i njeriut nuk eshte ore zvicerane, dhe mund t'ju dalin te papritura nese mbeshteteni komplet ne kete metode kontraceptive. Per mendimin tim eshte me e keshillueshme per ciftet e martuara.

----------


## KunotaForevres

to make a long story short:

-oral contraceptive pill - (kjo t'semur keq, po eshte me efektivja)
-Intrauterine Device - futet brenda ne uterus, me nje fjale, ra tani ra pastaj.
-female condom - kto bejne zhurme si me pas ngrene fasule per nje jave te tere.
- implants - ato 5 vjecaret jane te mira nqse nuk te kalben brenda ne krah.
-withdrawal -  Ta terheq moj neno/ta terheq mos ta terheq/
-rythm method -  ec e keep track of your cycle per muaj te tere, gje qe s'behet. 

e ca te tjera qe s'jane hic efektive.

Une per vete e kam cu tim shoq me bo vasectomine, kena ra rehat per at'zot.

----------


## angeldust

(Faleminderit per permbledhjen KunotaForevres  :buzeqeshje:  )

Nqs. sperma nuk arrin mitren, atehere fertilizimi nuk ndodh.Nje menyre per te parandaluar kalimin e spermes eshte mbeshtjellja e penisit ne nje shtrese te holle, ose kondom. Shume meshkuj nuk e favorizojne perdorimin e kondomeve, te cilat kane tendence te ulin kenaqesine sensuale gjate penetrimit. Ne princip kjo metode eshte e lehte per t'u aplikuar dhe efikase, por ne praktike ka nje perqindje deshtimi nga 3 deri 15 % . Megjithate eshte menyra kontraceptive me e perdorshme ne USA. Kondomet perdoren gjeresisht ne parandalimin e AIDS dhe semundjeve te tjera veneriale. Mbi nje bilion kondome jane shitur ne USA ne 1998.

 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nje menyre e dyte per te parandaluar hyrjen e spermes ne miter eshte vendosja e nje mbulese mbi cerviks. Mbulesa mund te jete nje kapuc cervikal qe perputhet me konturet e cerviksit, qe mbahet per dite me rradhe. Ose mund te jete cka quhet nje diafragme prej gome qe futet menjehere para penetrimit. Por meqe permasat e cervikeve individuale ndryshojne, nje kapuc cervikal ose diafragme duhet te insertohet nga nje doktor. Perqindja e deshtimit per diafragmat eshte nje mesatyare prej 4 deri 25%, ndoshta nga tendenca per t'i insertuar ato jo saktesisht kur je duke nxituar. Deshtimi per kapucet cervikale eshte disi me i ulet.

_Diafragme_

Kapuc i bute prej gome qe mbulon hyrjen e mitres, parandalon spermen te arrije vezen dhe mban kremin spermicid.

Avantazhe: S'ka efekte anesote te rrezikshme, e besueshme nese perdoret sic duhet, jep pak mbrojtje kunder semundjeve veneriale dhe kancerit te mitres.

Dizavantazhe: Duhet implantuar me kujdes, disa jorehatshmeri me vendosjen dhe heqjen, mund te zhvendoset gjate penetrimit

----------


## angeldust

_Kapuc Cervikal_

Si nje diafragme ne miniature qe mbulon cerviksin te gjithin dhe fort, parandalon spermen te arrije vezen dhe mban kremin spermicid.

Perqindja e deshtimit: Ndoshta e ngjashme me ate te diafragmes, 4-25%

Avantazhe: S'ka efekte anesore te demshme, disi efektive, qendron ne vend me gjate se diafragma.

Dizavantazhe: Probleme me futjen/insertimin. Vjen ne nje numer te kufizuar permasash.

----------


## Ihti

Gjithe ky informacion i vlefshem...do e bej nje liste e do e vej te dera e dhomes gjumit nen titullin "Things to do before you enter"

Kunote...rehat fare je  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kolombi

Sa rron mesoka i shkreti njeri.

----------


## forever

per ihint dhe kolombin:

me mire vone se kurre!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xhivola

Abstinenca!
Gjithashtu disa fise te Afrikes, perdorin seksin anal si kontraceptiv  :buzeqeshje: 

Keni harruarr the sponge, se ajo po ben comeback, pasi menyrat e reja te prodhimit kane garantuar mungesen e bakterieve ne sfungjer.

----------


## KunotaForevres

> _Postuar më parë nga forever_ 
> *me mire vone se kurre! *


o pra o...ku ishin keto listat at'here kur na duheshin aq keq   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Monica

Persa i perket kesaj teme nuk jam per kontraceptive, pervec IUD
qe nuk ka pasoja me zarar pervec ndryshimit pak te ciklit dhe marrje mendsh ne fillim, sidomos rekomandohet nga gjinekologu mbas lindjeve
Cdo kontraceptive tjeter, si oral si ato qe ngjiten, apo gjilperat me faza, kane effekte te demshme, sidomos per kancer, dhe per piresit e duhanit.
Gjinekologu eshte mire te shihet shpesh per kontrolle edhe te thjeshta por per kontraceptive ( une ) nuk jam pro....
Edhe gjinekologu rekomandon te njejten gje dhe e vetmja keshille eshte ruajtja ose perdorimi i prezervativit.

----------


## angeldust

Nje menyre tjeter planifikimi familjar eshte eliminimi kimik i spermes mbas ejakulacionit.

Ne princip kjo arrihet duke e lare vaginen menjehere mbas kopulimit, para se sperma te kete nje shans per t'u futur ne miter. Nje procedure e tille quhet "douche" (shqiptohet dush). Metoda douche eshte e veshtire per t'u aplikuar mire, pasi qe kerkon nje ngritje te shpejte per ne tualet menjehere mbas ejakulacionit dhe nje shpelarje teper te thelle. Perqindja e deshtimit te kesaj metode eshte nganjehere disi e larte, deri 40%.

*Shkumerat, kremerat, xhelet dhe supostet vaginale*

Nga ana tjeter sperma qe cohet ne vagine mund te eliminohet me xhel ose shkume spermicidiale. Keto trajtime zakonisht kerkojne trajtim menjehere para kopulimit. 

Keto jane spermicide kimike qe futen pra ne vagine dhe parandalojne spermen per t'u futur ne miter.

Perqindja e deshtimit: 10-25%

Avantazhe: Mund te perdoret nga cdo njeri qe s'eshte alergjik ndaj ketyre produkteve; mbrojne vetem nga disa prej semundjeve veneriale; nuk njihen efekte anesore.

Disavantazhe: Disi jo te besueshme; nganjehere te bejne rremuje; duhet te perdoren 10-15 minuta para cdo akti penetrimi.

_Shkume spermicidiale_

----------


## DhArMa

shume mire jeni tu ba, qe po e edukoni popullin me idete e planifikimit familjar, bravo ju qofte, se ka nevoje per keshilla te ketilla  :shkelje syri: 

Keep it up girls!

----------


## DhArMa

> _Postuar më parë nga kolombi_ 
> *Sa rron mesoka i shkreti njeri.*


Keni ba sevap me Kolombin  :ngerdheshje:   :shkelje syri:   :perqeshje:

----------


## angeldust

Qe ne 1960-at, nje menyre perhapur per planifikim familjar ne Shtetet e Bashkuara ka qene marrja ditore e tabletave kontraceptive orale nga grate. Keto tableta permbajne analoget e progesteronit, nganjehere ne kombinim me estrogjenet. Sic eshte shpjeguar ne disa poste me pare, progesteroni dhe estradioli inhibitojne sekrecionin e FSH dhe LH gjate fazes luteale te ciklit menstrual dhe keshtu parandalojne zhvillimin dhe ovulimin e nje folikule. Gjithashtu shkaktojne nje rindertim te endometriumit. Hormonet e pilulave te planifikimit familjar kane efekte te njejta. Ato bllokojne ovulimin keshtu qe nuk ka ndonje veze te pranishme per fertilizim. Femra duhet te mare keto pilula per tre jave ; gjate javes se katert ajo merr pilula pa hormone, dmth. placebo. duke lejuar nivelet e hormoneve ne gjakun e saj te bien per te shkaktuar menstruacionin. Kontraceptivet orale japin nje menyre parandalimi te shtatzanise shume efikase, me nje perqindje deshtimi prej vetem 1% deri 5%. Ne nje variacion nga kontraceptivi oral, kapsula qe permbajne hormone implantohen poshte lekures. Keto implante kane perqindje deshtimi me pak se 1%.

Nje numer i vogel grash qe perdorin pilulat kontraceptive ose implantet provojne efekte anesore te padeshirueshme, si mpiksje e gjakut dhe te vjella. Keto efgekte anesore jane reduktuar ne gjenerata me te reja te pilulave kontraceptive, qe permbajne me pak estrogjen dhe analoge te ndryshme te progesteronit. Per me teper, keto pilula te reja japin nje numer benefitesh, duke perfshire rrezik te reduktuar te kancerit ovarian dhe te mitres, semundjeve kardiovaskulare dhe osteoporozes (kjo e fundit per grate me te vjetra). Sidoqofte mund te rritet rreziku per te kontaktuar kancer gjiri dhe kancer cervikal. Konsensusi i tanishem eshte qe benefitet e shendetit te kontraceptiveve orale i tejkalojne rreziqet per shume gra, edhe pse mjeku i pergjithshem ose gjinekologu duhet te ndihmoje cdo grua te vendose rreziqet dhe benefitet relative personale. Pra duhen dhene gjithmone te kontrolluara me recete mjekesore.

----------


## Erza84

desha te  ju  pyes diq ne  lidhje me shtatzani;si  ka mundesi qe njehere mbetesh shtatzan por shtatzani ka  deshtu d.m.th ka  qene abort spontan kurse tash e  nje vite nuk  ka shtatzani ku  qendron  problemi ju  lutem .........

----------


## Erza84

[leta
]desha te  ju  pyes diq ne  lidhje me shtatzani;si  ka mundesi qe njehere mbetesh shtatzan por shtatzani ka  deshtu d.m.th ka  qene abort spontan kurse tash e  nje vite nuk  ka shtatzani ku  qendron  problemi ju  lutem .........[/QUOTE]

----------

